# Civil Defense bunker, Leicester



## losttom (May 4, 2012)

Visited in 2010. Another place ive not posted as i didnt get around to it  (i hope its ok in underground sites?)

I dont know much history on the place apart from it was a civil defense bunker!

The worst place ive ever been in terms of messyness/ oily/ slimy/ yellow stuff that covered me! The Leicester lads that found the place warned me, but it was horrible! Apologies as the photos were taken very quickly and on flash as i didnt want my tripod etc covered in the yellow 'stuff'  and i wanted to get out of there 

There were 4 entrances


----------



## The Cat Crept In (May 4, 2012)

Defiantly one for the wellies  good work bud


----------



## KingRat (May 4, 2012)

Like this, very nice.


----------



## wherever i may roam (May 5, 2012)

Looks interesting,good stuff....


----------



## flyboys90 (May 5, 2012)

Very interesting site,great pics thanks.


----------



## gushysfella (May 5, 2012)

Cracking set of photos there losttom, but looking at them I don't think it's a civil defence shelter, defiantly not on the 80's works list for Leicester Looks more like factory air raid/ww2 public(?) secondary use obvious well done ether way nice find! GF


----------



## Captain-Slow (May 5, 2012)

Nicely done


----------



## oldscrote (May 5, 2012)

Nice set of photos Tom,I think that Gushyfella might be right as Goldie posted this elsewhere a while ago

http://urbexleic.myfreeforum.org/sutra78.php

Just found it on here as well

[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=14695[/ame]


----------



## losttom (May 6, 2012)

Yup- the other chaps found it ages ago, this visit was shortly after. i posted this on another forum and people also said it looks like a factory shelter so i suppose that would be right


----------



## Krypton (May 7, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## maxmix (May 7, 2012)

Looks good, but a little wet!!


----------

